# First Speeding Ticket



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I got 2 texts today that I received speeding tickets on Hesa Rd. I don't know the road but I checked the map and it seems like Al Barsha. I don't frequent the area, but it could have been on the way to MOE or the park. But here's the weird thing- one is for 10 pm on a Wednesday, the other for 5 am on a Saturday. I was definitely not on any road at either of these times. The picture the police have on the website does look like my plate and bumper though.

What can I do? Is there a way to fight a speeding ticket in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it is your plate and not a case of a mistaken a instead of e or 1 instead of 7, then nope, stuck paying them unless you know someone with wasta.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There's a new camera gone up on Hessa St in the last few weeks. One of those tall silver cylinders with black hoops. It's parallel to the petrol station just after the Emirates ID office, SW of SZR heading out to Sports City (or coming back of course).

The road is an 80kmh but anything under 120 in the outside lane and you'll be flashed to move over by someone almost immediately....

(It's my route to work).


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wait for fine reduction promotional month and pay them then...


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Confiture said:


> There's a new camera gone up on Hessa St in the last few weeks. One of those tall silver cylinders with black hoops. It's parallel to the petrol station just after the Emirates ID office, SW of SZR heading out to Sports City (or coming back of course).
> 
> The road is an 80kmh but anything under 120 in the outside lane and you'll be flashed to move over by someone almost immediately....
> 
> (It's my route to work).


Oh....Hessa St is the 611 Road? I go down there all the time; it's close to work. But I certainly didn't go at the times listed. 4 am on a Saturday? I would never. Guess the time stamp is wrong.


----------



## rimchen (Jun 10, 2012)

*Speeding ticket on Al Hesa Rd*

Dear justlooking, i have received a speeding fine as well on Hesa Rd on May 19th at 04:26 am, which is weired since i wasnt driving at that time. did you get it for the same Saturday? The only thing we can do is to go to the traffic dep in Barsha or Deira to request the complete picture. I have received another fine the day before, but in another area and i know it was my fault. Please let me know, if you got the fine also on May 19th. thank you


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Time stamps are not always correct. I suspect it's either another one of their money making schemes to get people in to pay to see the whole picture or just typical incompetence/carefreeness to do a proper job in submitting the fine. I suspect as they are new cameras noone bothered setting the date and time correctly on them - also highly probable.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was driving with a friend and as he got tickets, he got sms a few minutes (more like within a minute) of the ticket. 

Is this only certain cameras that do that? Previously we had vehicles thru rental agency but now have purchased company vehicles and quite curious how to sat this up or.. worse, if our company set this up and can see as we get them  and before we are able to just go pay them before they find out :tongue1:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was driving with a friend and as he got tickets, he got sms a few minutes (more like within a minute) of the ticket.
> 
> Is this only certain cameras that do that? Previously we had vehicles thru rental agency but now have purchased company vehicles and quite curious how to sat this up or.. worse, if our company set this up and can see as we get them  and before we are able to just go pay them before they find out :tongue1:


Last time I got a speeding ticket (sometime last year) I also got the SMS within an hour


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

justlooking said:


> I got 2 texts today that I received speeding tickets on Hesa Rd. I don't know the road but I checked the map and it seems like Al Barsha. I don't frequent the area, but it could have been on the way to MOE or the park. But here's the weird thing- one is for 10 pm on a Wednesday, the other for 5 am on a Saturday. I was definitely not on any road at either of these times. The picture the police have on the website does look like my plate and bumper though.
> 
> What can I do? Is there a way to fight a speeding ticket in Dubai?


Did you check the RTA website? It will post a clear picture of your car with the number plate. A good way to know if the fine is really yours.


----------



## sedbay (Jun 19, 2012)

Justlooking, sometimes when the timing of the ticket is 05:00 it doesn't mean 5am as you would normally presume but rather 5pm. They're not very consistent when it comes to using a particular time format.


----------

